# Best place to try and sell Long wide shoes?



## lacofdfireman (May 2, 2010)

In my quest for the perfect cycling shoe which I still don't think I've found I've collected a few pairs of shoes that have maybe 20-50 miles on them but I found they didn't work for me. The bummer thing about buying a pair of shoes in like a 50 wide is there is no bike shop that's going to stock them so you never get to try before you buy. Anyways I figured now it's time to sell the ones that did t work. I realize I going to get less than half price for them now but I really don't care at this point. Something is better than nothing. 

So for the past few weeks I have been advertising Craigslist with no luck. I've also been watching all the EBay auctions that are selling a size 50 wide and they never get bids. So besides those 2 places is there any other place to advertise or do I just keep them for book ends? Haha

I realize my market is super small but there has to be someone out there wearing a size 14 wide. 

Suggestions?


----------



## xxl (Mar 19, 2002)

lacofdfireman said:


> In my quest for the perfect cycling shoe which I still don't think I've found I've collected a few pairs of shoes that have maybe 20-50 miles on them but I found they didn't work for me. The bummer thing about buying a pair of shoes in like a 50 wide is there is no bike shop that's going to stock them so you never get to try before you buy. Anyways I figured now it's time to sell the ones that did t work. I realize I going to get less than half price for them now but I really don't care at this point. Something is better than nothing.
> 
> So for the past few weeks I have been advertising Craigslist with no luck. I've also been watching all the EBay auctions that are selling a size 50 wide and they never get bids. So besides those 2 places is there any other place to advertise or do I just keep them for book ends? Haha
> 
> ...



Whattaya got?

I wear that size, maybe we can work a deal? PM me.


----------



## michaelcogburn.c (Nov 22, 2015)

Let me look at some places where I could find size 14 wide. That's a big size and I'm sure something will come out after a good research.


----------



## MMsRepBike (Apr 1, 2014)

List on ebay. Just put it up for the price you want. Remember you have to pay 10% off the top to ebay and another 4% off the top to Paypal. Also mark it as free shipping and eat the shipping charge seeing how you'd pay fees on it anyway.

So list them on ebay and take really good pictures and lots of them, the full 12 per item. Crop and edit the pictures if you need to so that they're as nice as can be.

List each pair or item under the fixed price tab, no auctions. Use only the buy it now price and uncheck the ability for people to send offers. Set your price that includes fees and shipping and put the time as "good until it sells."

After that, package each item up. Wrap it, box it, weigh it, measure it, label it, put it away. Mark the size and weight in the auction details and list the item.

Now forget about it.


One day you'll get an email saying you have money and to ship the item.
Just grab the box that's already all packed and ready to go and print a label and stick it on and put it out front for the mail guy to pick up today.

Easy.


----------

